# Configurer et utiliser une Apple Tv sans ordinateur..



## garvey (24 Juin 2012)

Bonjour,

Est il possible de configurer et d'utiliser une Apple Tv sans posséder d'ordinateur ?
(Je dispose seulement d'un iPad 2, d'une télévision, et d'un réseau wifi)

Merci


----------



## endavent (25 Juin 2012)

Tu t'en serviras via Airplay pour diffuser de la musique et certains films depuis ton Ipad.

Il faut configurer l'Apple TV sur ton réseau Wifi.


----------

